# Problemas con el arranque de mi computadora



## stamv (Ene 7, 2009)

Tengo una consulta, mi computadora presenta un problema al iniciarse, es algo que hasta ahora le esta pasando,cuando la enciendo comienza bien pero cuando llega a la  parte donde dice en grande windows xp y aparece como una barra de carga debajo del windows xp y el fondo de la pantalla es negro... cuando esta en ese punto se apaga y se reinicia sola y a cada momento, no me deja acceder en modo seguro, e incluso hay ocasiones en las que nadie esta usando la computadora y se prende sola y comienza en el juego de encendido y apagado, he tenido que desconectarla de la electricidad para evitar esto.
les agradeceria mucho una ayuda , hacer que puede ser.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 7, 2009)

Se reinicia siempre en el mismo punto? (cuando la pantalla esta en negro y muestra la barra de carga).
A mi me paso algo similar pero a mi no se me encendia sola: Esto me ayudo mucho:


_Windows XP está configurado para reiniciarse automáticamente en el caso de que haya un fallo del
sistema. Lamentablemente esta funcionalidad nos evita ver el pantallazo azul, cuya lectura, quizás, nos
ayudará a poder depurar las causas. Con este TIP podremos deshabilitar esta funcionalidad.

El modo convencional de poder ver estos pantallazos azules y evitar el reinicio, mediante la interfaz gráfica del sistema, es ir a MI PC, click con el Botón derecho, elegir Propiedades, y elegir la pestaña "Opciones avanzadas" de ahí eliges el botón "configuración" del apartado "inicio y configuración", y destildas la opción "reiniciar automaticamente".

Lamentablemente, es posible que ni siquiera nos dé tiempo a iniciar el sistema reiniciándose automáticamente. ¿Qué hacemos entonces? Sencillamente, iniciar el sistema en "modo seguro con solo simbolo de sistema" y teclear este comando desde una consola:

reg add HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v autoreboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

Todo el comando va en una sola línea. La orden modifica el valor de la clave autoreboot, dándole el valor 0, y tiene el mismo efecto que destildar la casilla que hemos descrito anteriormente.

La próxima vez, al reiniciar el sistema, nos saldrá una pantalla azul, cuya lectura nos ayudará a determinar las causas del fallo._

Si te sale la pantalla azul al iniciar Windows tienes que arrancar con el disco de winxp y darle a reparar (Teclear R) luego C: CHKDSK /R   con esto comprobara el sistema de archivos y lo reparara..

PD: Esa fue la unica solucion efectiva a mi problema Ah y si instalaste algun hadware antes del problema desconectalo


----------



## pepechip (Ene 7, 2009)

Yo tube el mismo problema, y en mi caso el fallo era del disco duro, el cual tube que sustituir y  el cual reutilice  como disco de apoyo.


----------



## stamv (Ene 7, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda voy a probar y luego les cuento que paso con el problema....


----------



## stamv (Ene 8, 2009)

ya  probe lo que me recomendaron arriba , solo que la compu no me dejo digitar nada en elmodo de simbolo de sistema, y continua igual, alguien me comentaba que podria ser que alguncontrolador del windows se perdio y tal vez necesite reinstalarlo....


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 8, 2009)

el que no acceda es problema del S.O pero el que se prenda sola es un poco mas complicado (puede ser la placa madre o la fuente :/ ) con lo del S.O prueba un disco booteable ( es un disco que contiene utilidades para que pueda partir windows ) en esta pagina sale uno http://es.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-455-crear-un-cd-booteable intenta con neste disco y despues nos cuentas 

saludos


----------



## ellautis (Abr 22, 2009)

Ya tuve ese tipo de problemas con maquinas y mira a veces la falla era por recalentamiento (osea revisa si el cooler del micro funciona correctamente y por las dudas revisa si el disipador esta bien encastrado en la ranura) , si comprobaste todo y esta OK entonces revisa los valores de la fuente . Tal vez no està estabilizando correctamente (tal vez tenes algun filtro inflado quien sabe), si todo lo dicho esta en perfectas condiciones entonces conseguite un disco del sistema operativo que tenès y mandale la opcion reparar.


saludos!


----------



## metalweb (May 30, 2009)

checaste la memoria ram? puede ser la causa de los reinicios hay un programa llamado Memtest. descargalo, grabalo en un cd y prueba tu memoria ram.

y acerca de que se prende sola...  puede ser desde que este habilitado el WOL (wake on lan "encendido por tarjeta de red") una falla en la fuente de poder, el reinicio automatico en windows, o simple y sencillamente el boton de encendido.

Suerte.

P.D. 1 No se si ya soluciono su problema, puesto que hace un mes que no postea, pero agrego mi comentario por si le sirve de ayuda a otras personas.

P.D. 2 Sugiero que todos comentemos como termina nuestro problema, para que no queden los mensajes en suspenso.


----------



## cevollin (May 30, 2009)

pues mira estoy deacuerdo con narciso lara mete el cd rom del windows y metete a la consola de recuperacion y luego pon el comando chkdsk/r para que se repare tu windows tambien si no te funciona con ese comando a lo mejor hay un fallo en la zona de arranque pon el comando fixmbr  para que se restaure dicha zona


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (May 30, 2009)

como dice ellautis ,  te recomiendo que revises la fuente . siempre cuando esta cargando al principio es cuando hay mas demanda en la fuente .
si podrias poner las especificaciones de tu pc estaria bueno.

saludos a todos.


----------



## Titoarte (Nov 13, 2009)

Que tal otro consejo por si no se a solucionado, es 1 si checa tu memoria Ram aunque esta por lo general antes de reiniciar tira la clasica Pantalla Azul, y otra checa que fue lo ultimo que instalaste de Hardware y claro su Software o drivers por que esta puede ser la razon de que no puede cargar ese driver y se reinicia, puedes desconectar ese dispositivo y ya que inicie windows normal y desinstala el driver o software que te dio el problema, tambien lo puedes hacer desde modo seguro, Al iniciar F8 escoger modo seguro y ya en windows desinstalar lo ultimo que pusiste y reiniciar, saludos.


----------

